# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Драйвер для 1с ZEMIC A12E помогите найти!

## Umos

Здравствуйте!

Помогите, пожалуйста, найти Драйвер для 1с ZEMIC A12E !

----------

